# Wheel Center Cap Size?



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm searching for a plain (no bowtie) silver center caps for my LTZ wheels - does anybody know the size in diameter? I am going for a no chevy bowtie look on my car.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Bump. Anybody know?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not sure of the size. All I can suggest is take one off and measure it or call your dealer for specs on it if they have any information.


----------

